# موزه جامده جدي " الحق قبل الحذف "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

+18
[YOUTUBE]pN3RS560KxA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يسامحك ياعياد 
ومش مقيمالك بس هه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يسامحك ياعياد
> ومش مقيمالك بس هه




* موزه موزه يعني 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*طبعا دونا الصغيره داخلت وعلي طول 
ماماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
مخالفه ^_^*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * موزه موزه يعني
> *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا كمان مافيش تقيييييم ليك يا عياد 
انت ناوي تشتاغلنا انهاردة شكلك ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ليك حق تزعل من نفسك ....... المفروض تاخد الخطوة التانية




*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*جتك القررررررررررررررررف
مش قادر تبعد عن المبيدات يالة ؟؟؟
وانا اللى عشمت نفسى بموزة كوريكيت ع الصُبح
ولة ... متبعتليش لينكات تانى 
قال +18 قاااال 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*






مش حلوة للدرجة يعنى
انا احلى 
( سامحنى يارب . سامحنى يارب ) ():*​


----------



## tamav maria (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*و ده بقي اخوها يا عياد

[YOUTUBE]RQS4iNR1lQM[/YOUTUBE]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RQS4iNR1lQM*​


----------

